# Re-open arrowhead archery!!!!



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

Does anyone know why Arrowhead Archery closed in taylor? I never knew about it until it was closed. Is there anyone out there who has the big bucks or knows someone who would invest in opening it back up. The hunters downriver need a downriver shop so we dont have to drive to BFE for archery stuff. It would be sweet if at all possible it could be reopened. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

Hmmm i guess no downriver hunters would like to see this shop open again. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## asw1972 (Jan 12, 2011)

shooters services in livonia 6 mile rd and middle belt they have some good techs their they can work on all models 734-525-1130


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

On behalf of the residents of bfe, this is an excellent idea. That way the folks downriver will never have to come out here. REOPEN THAT STORE!:lol::lol:


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

averageguy said:


> On behalf of the residents of bfe, this is an excellent idea. That way the folks downriver will never have to come out here. REOPEN THAT STORE!:lol::lol:


 
Yeah because us out here in BFE have a couple shops to go to. One I stop into often that is around the corner from my house, The other I just drive by on my way to work.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

They retired, and it was about 6yrs ago maybe even 8yrs.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

got my first bow there years and years ago. still use it.


----------



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

M


BIGCHRIS said:


> Hmmm i guess no downriver hunters would like to see this shop open again.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


I would love to see the shop reopen!!, I got my first bow and learned to shoot there, they had a awesome indoor range!!..My Gym teacher in high school, his brother was the owner, Mr. Turcheck..... I remember growin up in Taylor, I always thought it would be cool to live in there.lol...you could shoot bows everyday!!!.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

There is an old restaurant (old Silly Goose) just next to Pte. Mouillee. I always thought it would make a great indoor bow & gun range. I guess the owners are putting in another restaurant.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

One of the many reasons archery shops close is the amount of traffic is VERY seasonal. The frequency of visits for the *majority* of archers is just prior to and during archery deer season. 

The minority group of archers that shoot nearly year round is not enough to support a commercial building, related expenses and well trained staff that are necessary to provide a full service facility. I've done considerable reading on this subject over on the ArcheryTalk forums. 

When you look around, many of the archery shops that once were in business in commercial settings are gone. The ones that survive are in BFE because they're run in on residential property. I'm hard pressed to find a shop that started as a shop...not derived from somebody's passion and investment in their barn or garage. 

Like any business, online sales hurt the brick and mortar stores and the level (not to be confused with amount) of service required for today's high tech bows combined with their unique complexity requires way more training and understanding than just a passion for the sport. Couple those items with a commitment to your business to be available when your clientele is available and you better understand why there are no brick and mortar shops downriver.

Let's start a list of Archery shops that "once were". Who owned operated and why gone...


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

averageguy said:


> On behalf of the residents of bfe, this is an excellent idea. That way the folks downriver will never have to come out here. REOPEN THAT STORE!:lol::lol:


Your not that far from downriver bud, so ill consider you downriver by association.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

If a store was *just *archery I would agree about it's soon upcoming demise. However, well ventilated gun shooting ranges lately have become very crowded. Especially those that allow rapid fire. (for example: Top Gun on Pardee Rd.) I'm thinking that having a gun area, bow area, and maybe a small grill kitchen would do very well. Don't forget advertising!


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

BIGCHRIS said:


> Your not that far from downriver bud, so ill consider you downriver by association.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


 Oh no, east of Telegraph is downriver! I'm right on the wetern Wayne county border, my mailbox is technically in Washtenaw county. Therefore, regretfully I cannot be from "downriver", not even by ASSociation! Although anyone east of 275 could easily count themselves as being from downriver.


----------



## Rokane24 (Dec 19, 2011)

There's GOOD archery shops in belleville!?? Please tell me you aren't talking about the Walmart on belleville rd......


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Of course we get our bows and bow accessories at WalmartS! If they don't have what I need I go across the street to MeijerS and they hook me up. Hope to see you guy's there!


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

it was a great shop back in the day and I stoped there a few times and then it was gone..I know alot of people i met there migrated west to adams archery in milan, indoor and outdoor 3d and a great pro shop...kind of a drive but not sure if there is anyone else splitting the difference for distance


----------

